# VW Autotrail Cree Deisel leakage



## NavVic (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a very slow drip and smell of diesel coming from the front of the engine. Could it be the injector(I had them replaced two years ago. Any tips would be appreciated. I should say that it only happens when the engine is running/at pressure.

Navvic


----------

